# Seltene Tiere haben sich eingefunden



## manu1970ela (2. Juli 2010)

Hallo Ihr Lieben!

Per Zufall bin ich auf dieses Mega-Forum gestossen und total begeistert. Bin bisher nur am lesen, aber heute möchte ich auch mal einen Beitrag schreiben aus gegebenem Anlass.
Falls mein Posting hier falsch positioniert ist, bitte verschieben. Danke.

So, nun aber zum eigentlichen Thema.
Als ich eben am Teich war habe ich neue Teichbewohner bzw. -Gäste entdeckt.
Es mag wohl an der Hitze liegen, dass ein Holzhecht und ein Waldkrokodil den Weg zu unserer "Pfütze" gefunden haben.
Aber schaut selbst.....

Viele liebe Grüsse aus der Lüneburger Heide 
sendet Manu


----------



## Christine (2. Juli 2010)

*AW: Seltene Tiere haben sich eingefunden*

Hallo Manu,

herzlich Willkommen bei uns am Teich :Willkommen2

Da fehlen aber noch ein paar Fotos von Deinem Teich insgesamt...


----------



## manu1970ela (2. Juli 2010)

*AW: Seltene Tiere haben sich eingefunden*

Hallo Christine, danke für das herzliche Willkommen.

Ich habe gerade ein Album angelegt wo es ein paar Bilderchen zum anschauen gibt. Auf Grund des begrenzten Platzangebotes war es nicht ganz einfach eine Komplettaufnahme zu machen. Ich häng hier mal ein Bild mit ran, wo man so gut wie alles sehen kann. Sobald mein Nachbar zu Hause ist werd ich mal ein Bild von oben aus seinem Fenster machen. 

Bis dahin sonnige Grüsse,
Manu


----------



## Eva-Maria (2. Juli 2010)

*AW: Seltene Tiere haben sich eingefunden*

Hallo Manu,
herzlich willkommen hier!
Habe gerade in Dein Profil geschaut, wollte doch zu gern wissen, wie weit wir auseinander wohnen, knapp unter 30 km.
Habe dann auch gesehen, daß Dein Teich 300 l hat und Deine Fischpopulation nicht gerade klein ist.
Ich möchte Dir sicherlich nicht zu nahe treten - aber das ist heftig.
In so einen kleinen Teich gehören gar keine Fische.
Da solltest Du schnell auf Abhilfe sinnen.


----------



## manu1970ela (3. Juli 2010)

*AW: Seltene Tiere haben sich eingefunden*

Hallo Eva-Maria.

Auch Dir danke für das herzliche Willkommen hier im Forum. Na das ist ja toll, hier quasi einen Nachbarn zu treffen. Freut mich.

Na vielleicht habe ich das in meinem Profil blöd beschrieben mit den Fischen. Die sind nicht in unserem 300er Becken sondern schwimmen bei meinem Schwager im Teich derzeit. Ist natürlich keine Dauerlösung. Wir sind bereits auf der Suche nach einer anderen Lösung zur Vergrösserung bzw. Erweiterung des Teiches. Leider haben wir nicht viel Platz in der möglichen Ecke unseres Gartens und unser Vermieter ist bisher strikt gegen einen Folienteich. Daher suchen wir ein entsprechend grosses Fertigbecken und würden dann unseren 300er als Pflanzenfilter betreiben. Ich habe hier schon so viele tolle Bilder gesehen und interessante Infos gelesen, dass mein Schatz schon ganz genervt ist wenn ich ruf "komm guck mal, so möcht ich das auch". 

Viele liebe Grüsse,
Manu


----------



## heiko-rech (3. Juli 2010)

*AW: Seltene Tiere haben sich eingefunden*

Hallo,


manu1970ela schrieb:


> Wir sind bereits auf der Suche nach einer anderen Lösung zur Vergrösserung bzw. Erweiterung des Teiches.



Dabei handelt es sich um die Suche nach einem 1000L Becken nicht wahr? Auch das ist leider zu klein für deine Fische.

Gruß

Heiko


----------



## Christine (3. Juli 2010)

*AW: Seltene Tiere haben sich eingefunden*



manu1970ela schrieb:


> ...und unser Vermieter ist bisher strikt gegen einen Folienteich. ...



Hallo Manu,

wie begründet er das denn? Habt Ihr ein Haus mit Garten gemietet oder nur eine Wohnung mit Garten(mit)benutzung?


----------



## manu1970ela (3. Juli 2010)

*AW: Seltene Tiere haben sich eingefunden*

Huhuuu....

@ Heiko: Das 1000er Becken war halt unser erster Gedanke. Leider sind wir räumlich sehr eingeschränkt, so dass wenig möglich ist. Aber noch ist nichts konkretes geplant. Wir lassen uns Zeit und recherchieren und werden auch nichts überstürzen. Bei meinem Schwager ist das zwar keine Dauerlösung aber er droht auch nicht die Fischis zu grillen.

@ Christine: Wir haben eine Wohnung mit Garten. Manch einer sagt "eine Schweinerennbahn" weil auf der Südseite 2,5 m breit und seeehr lang, auf der Ostseite 3 m breit. Also alles sehr schmal. Unser Vermieter meint leider ein Folienteich wäre etwas endgültiges was da bleiben würde wenn wir einmal ausziehen und das möchte er nicht. In dieser Hinsicht ist er leider ziemlich stur.

Liebe Grüsse,
Manu


----------



## Christine (3. Juli 2010)

*AW: Seltene Tiere haben sich eingefunden*

Hi Manu,

habt Ihr dem Vermieter schon mal eine schriftliche Verpflichtung zum  Rückbau bei Auszug angeboten?

Ansonsten - es gibt auch noch größere Becken - wenn man die Möglichkeit zum Transport hat - dann kannst Du bei Ebay echte Schnäppchen machen. Im Zweifelsfalle aber musst Du Dich auf die Bitterlinge beschränken - wobei das mit den __ Muscheln immer so eine Sache ist...


----------



## heiko-rech (3. Juli 2010)

*AW: Seltene Tiere haben sich eingefunden*

Hallo,


manu1970ela schrieb:


> Unser Vermieter meint leider ein Folienteich wäre etwas endgültiges was da bleiben würde wenn wir einmal ausziehen und das möchte er nicht. In dieser Hinsicht ist er leider ziemlich stur.


Verstehe ich nicht. Egal ob Folie oder Becken, Loch bleiibt Loch. Ich glaube dein Vermieter macht da einfach einen Denkfehler. Oder soll es ein Hochteich werden?

Gruß

Heiko


----------



## manu1970ela (4. Juli 2010)

*AW: Seltene Tiere haben sich eingefunden*

Wunderschönen guten Morgen an alle.

@ Christine: Das mit der Rückbauverpflichtung ist eine gute Idee. Werden morgen mal schauen ob wir unseren Vermieter erreichen und ihn diesbezüglich ansprechen.
Ansonsten haben wir uns ja noch nicht für ein bestimmtes Becken entschieden und in unseren Augen ist noch alles offen.

@ Heiko: Wir sehen das ebenso wie Du. Es ist halt nun an uns unseren Vermieter zu überzeugen. Aber wie eben schon geschrieben haben wir uns noch nicht festgelegt und wenn es von den Abmessungen her in unseren Garten passt, kann der neue Teich auch gern grösser werden. Wir suchten ja bisher ein Becken "ab" 1000 l.

Generell ist uns bewusst, das ein Folienteich individueller zu gestalten geht und Fische auch ihren entsprechenden Platz benötigen.
Aber irgendwie kam noch gar kein Kommentar zum eigentlichen Thema: unser Teich und wie wir finden witzigen Nachbildungen von Tieren aus Holz. Gut, vielleicht braucht man ein bissl mehr Phantasie um den "Holzhecht" und das "Waldkrokodil" zu erkennen. Aber sieht unsere Pfütze denn wirklich so bescheiden aus, dass niemand dazu was sagen mag?

Wünsche Euch allen noch einen schönen Sonntag,
Manu


----------



## lh2412 (5. Juli 2010)

*AW: Seltene Tiere haben sich eingefunden*



manu1970ela schrieb:


> Aber irgendwie kam noch gar kein Kommentar zum eigentlichen Thema: unser Teich und wie wir finden witzigen Nachbildungen von Tieren aus Holz. Gut, vielleicht braucht man ein bissl mehr Phantasie um den "Holzhecht" und das "Waldkrokodil" zu erkennen. Aber sieht unsere Pfütze denn wirklich so bescheiden aus, dass niemand dazu was sagen mag?
> 
> Wünsche Euch allen noch einen schönen Sonntag,
> Manu



Hi Manu,

ganz im Gegenteil, ich finde deinen Miniteich sogar sehr schön. Sehr natürlich! 
Dein "Holzhecht" strapaziert ein bisserl meine Fantasie, aber beim "Waldkrokodil" kann ich dich verstehen. Ichhabe ein paar Jahre im Süden von Florida gelebt, da haben wir, wenn wir in einem Gewässer so etwas schemenhaft wahrgenommen haben, fluchtartig das Weite gesucht... man weiss ja nie ... Aber da waren es Alligatoren, keine Krokodile 

Trotzdem, such mal weiter nach Holztieren, wer weiss, was noch kommt 
LG Lothar


----------



## manu1970ela (6. Juli 2010)

*AW: Seltene Tiere haben sich eingefunden*

Hallo Lothar.

Freut mich, dass unsere kleine Pfütze doch noch jemanden gefällt ausser nur uns. Vielen Dank für Dein Lob.
Wir sind jeden Tag in der Natur unterwegs, da wir einen Hund haben. Und wir laufen mit offenen Augen und neugierigen Blicken durch die Welt und sind eigentlich immer auf der Suche nach irgend einem Mitbringsel für unseren Garten bzw. Teich. Macht schon Spass immer mal wieder etwas neues zu entdecken was bei uns dazu passt.
Mal schauen, ob sich noch mehr wundersame Tiere oder Gebilde finden lassen. Für den geplanten grösseren Teich habe ich schon ein paar Gebilde mit nach Hause geschleppt. Sehr zur Belustigung der Nachbarn, die immer erst grienen und meinen "was willste denn damit?" aber wenn die dann ein Stück Baumwurzel von Rinde befreit und geschält sehen sagen sie nüscht mehr. 
Man braucht nunmal Phantasie um die wahren Schätze zu sehen.

In diesem Sinne wünsche ich allen hier einen schönen Tag.

Liebe Grüsse,
Manu


----------



## Buffo Buffo (6. Juli 2010)

*AW: Seltene Tiere haben sich eingefunden*

hi manu,
wenn du keine kommentare liest, bedeutet das nicht, das keiner guckt!
ich lese bei dir seit dem ersten beitrag mit, 
nur mit den kommentaren haperst bei mir manchmal!!!
ich finde deinen teich sehr schön und wenn du einen größeren gestaltest, und genau so liebevoll wie den jetzigen....


----------



## Moderlieschenking (6. Juli 2010)

*AW: Seltene Tiere haben sich eingefunden*

Hallo Manu,
auch ich lese mit,
mach nur weiter so, schön wenn ihr schon ans Vergrößern denkt.
Auch ich bin fast jeden Tag in der Natur draußen und suche immer nach Findlingen
jeglicher Art. Glaub mir das war manchmal schon Schwerstarbeit.
Mich würde nur mal interessieren wie das eigentlich rechtlich ist, wenn ich eine Wurzel oder Treibholz aus dem Flußbett entferne?
Kanns da Schwierigkeiten geben, ich hab da bei uns am Fluß schon einmal einen
Bekannten gesehen der mit der Motorsäge Schwemmholz zusammengeschnitten hat
und mitgenommen hat?
LG Markus


----------



## Majaberlin (6. Juli 2010)

*AW: Seltene Tiere haben sich eingefunden*

Ich lese auch mit, aber zu allen Themen kann man wirklich nicht seinen Senf dazugeben .

@Markus
Bei uns gibt es einen sogenannten "Raff- und Sammelschein" , kann man sich beim Fortamt holen für 5,-- EUR und kann dann Treibholz u.ä. sammeln, auch im Wald, aber mit der Motorsäge  no go!


----------



## Moderlieschenking (6. Juli 2010)

*AW: Seltene Tiere haben sich eingefunden*

@maja,
also im Wald weiß ich daß es das bei uns gibt. Da geht man zum Förster und
der weist dann den Leuten einen Bereich zu und die dürfen dann dort das rumliegende
Holz für einen rel. geringen Betrag zusammenräumen, wird bei uns häufig gemacht.
Aber wie´s da im Flußbett ausschaut das weiß ich nicht?
LG Markus


----------



## Majaberlin (6. Juli 2010)

*AW: Seltene Tiere haben sich eingefunden*

Hm, ja, das weiß ich auch nicht so genau, aber ich denke, da hier bei uns jedenfalls für die Uferbereiche das Wasser- und Schifffahrtsamt zuständig ist, müßte man da vielleicht mal nachfragen, die wissen das bestimmt.


----------



## manu1970ela (6. Juli 2010)

*AW: Seltene Tiere haben sich eingefunden*

Hallo Ihr Lieben!

@ Buffo Buffo: Naja, ich seh's ja an der Anzahl der Klickse auf meinen Thread, dass viele schauen. Aber ein kleiner Kommentar dazu erfreut natürlich viel mehr. Denke mal das ergeht Euch ebenso.
Also in meinem Kopf ist der "neue" schon platziert, bepflanzt und dekoriert. Natürlich in ähnlichem Stil wie der bisherige, denn das ist irgendwie mein Ding/Geschmack.

@ Markus: Auch Dir vielen Dank für Dein Lob. Also wie genau sich das rechtlich verhält weiss ich auch nicht. Ich habe im Frühjahr hier bei uns im Busch mal so einen Forstfred angesprochen und gefragt ob ich hier und da mal ein Stückchen Baumwurzel oder Ast mit nach Hause nehmen dürfte. Der war sehr nett und meinte wenn ich nicht jeden Tag mit Schubkarre und Autoanhänger komm ist das schon in Ordnung. Gleich hinterm Wald kommt das Naturschutzgebiet. Da sieht es schon anders aus. Wenn der Naturschutzwart auf seinem Drahtesel kommt sollte man schon weg sein bzw. es natürlich besser ganz unterlassen etwas mit zu nehmen.

@Maja: Mir schon klar dass man nicht überall seinen Senf zu abgibt. Aber ich freu mich trotzdem über das doch anscheinend grosse Interesse.

So, ich werd mir jetzt mal Fahrrad und Hund schnappen und mal wieder auf Erkundungstour gehen. Vielleicht lässt sich ja wieder was finden. 

Ganz viele liebe Grüsse an alle die mitlesen,
Manu


----------

